# My tomb haunt the day after Halloween in the day light



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried to film this durring the night time, but the video was too dark. So I took one today after I started to take things down to let the light in.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the video, it really gives us a good idea of what the visitor got to see, how cool! I can't believe that it feels so long, as in a long walk, all within the confines of your garage - great layout! I bet it went off really well!!!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Love the video, it really gives us a good idea of what the visitor got to see, how cool! I can't believe that it feels so long, as in a long walk, all within the confines of your garage - great layout! I bet it went off really well!!!


Thanks!
I put in a lot of zig zags in the layout so it would be longer.


----------

